# A Few Snaps Of My Trip



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

just a few shots chaps of some things I saw in Germany .... no watches






















































great countryside







... pity i don't speak german







.... what about those wind-screen wipers on the Jumbo .... ? .... they seem .... a bit feeble for 600+ mph


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Excellent shots GD.

I like the way they've shaded the lower part of the windmill in different shades of green so it blends in with the surroundings
















The cloud formations in the first 2 shots are fantastic - I feel a change of desktop wallpaper coming on


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll have the Maserati please


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Doh, I wanted that,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GD,

When I saw the first picture I thought you'd been surfing.









Stunning cloud pictures.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thx chaps, i just snap away when on a plane hoping that some cloud formations come out really well.









once i'd adjusted the contrast levels the cloud pictures just came to life.









i can make the full versions available if anyone wants it.

the maserati was just stunning to look at, it was on show in Frankfurt airport.









apart from seeing the car I really didn't think much of Franfurt airport, took me 45 mins to find somewhere that sold a bottle of Coke, and the prices for so called "duty free" were a complete joke ... i saw stuff that was cheaper in the high street


----------

